# Suche Programmierer für meine Haus-Automation



## Zor (28 Januar 2015)

Hallo SPS-Gemeinde,


ich werde dieses Jahr ein Haus bauen. Da ich die Elektroinstallation selbst machen werde (bin Elektriker), stellte sich auch die Frage nach einer "automatisierten Steuerung" die auch im Nachhinein noch verändert und erweitert werden kann.

Auf diesem Wege suche ich nun einen Programmierer für meine Haus-Automation.
Es ist schon einiges an Beckhoff-Hardware vorhanden, somit soll das Ganze mit einer CX9010 verwirklicht werden.

Gesteuert werden sollen:

- Beleuchtung
- Jalousie
- Lüftung

Es handelt sich um ein Haus mit 2-Wohneinheiten.

Die Arbeit soll nicht umsonst sein, ich zahle natürlich dafür.


Bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden. 

Danke & Gruß


Sebastian


----------



## GLT (28 Januar 2015)

Vlt. solltest Du dir Region +-10km spezifizieren


----------



## SPS-freak1 (28 Januar 2015)

Interessant wird es, wenn in nen Jahr mal eine Änderung gemacht werden soll. Wer kann das dann machen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Januar 2015)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Interessant wird es, wenn in nen Jahr mal eine Änderung gemacht werden soll. Wer kann das dann machen?



Dieses Problem besteht ja unabhängig davon, wer es macht.

Also: Ordentliche Doku, mit Beckhoff kennen sich ja einige aus
... und zudem gibt es Fernwartung.


----------



## norustnotrust (28 Januar 2015)

Also ja rechtzeitig bezahlen sonst...


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> [...] gibt es Fernwartung.


----------



## Licht9885 (29 Januar 2015)

Moin 
ein paar mehr Infos währen schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Zor (29 Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge,

Ich wohne in Fürstenfeldbruck, dass liegt 15km westlich von München. 

Meine Hausautomation soll recht simpel und einfach gehalten werden. Die Beleuchtung in einigen Zimmern (Wohnzimmer, Essbereich/Küche, Flur) und auch Außenbereich (Eingang, Carport) sollen via SPS geschalten werden. Für diesen Zweck sollen natürlich Bewegungsmelder, Dämmerungsschalter und normale Taster die "Schaltbefehle" geben. Das Ganze kann ich natürlich auch ohne SPS realisieren. Jedoch hätte ich noch gerne eine "Abwesenheitsschaltung" programmiert, die beim Verlassen des Hauses hier und da Lichter ein/ausschaltet.

Desweiteren sollen sämtliche Jalousien im Haus zeitlich gesteuert werden, d.h. spät Abends Rollos runter, am Morgen wieder hoch. Jedes Rollo soll mittels Taster natürlich auch einzeln gefahren werden können.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Lüftungssteuerung. Ich habe vor, in jedes Stockwerk vier Lüfter mit Wärmetauscher zu installieren, die in bestimmten Zeitabständen für einen Luftaustausch sorgen sollen. Ein Feuchtesensor (pro Etage) sollte zusätzlich in die Steuerung eingreifen.

Meine Heizung würde ich konventionell mit Thermostaten regeln.

Eine Visualisierung wäre natürlich auch noch eine schöne Sache. Den Strom- und Wasserverbrauch aufzuzeichnen (Energiemonitoring) dürfte auch sehr sinnvoll sein.


Bin natürlich für weitere Anregungen/Tips dankbar. 


VG


Sebastian


----------



## mariob (29 Januar 2015)

Hallo,
das klingt erstmal wenig kompliziert, warum gehst Du es nicht so an das Du das mit jemandem gemeinsam machst um dann autark zu sein und das System so zu haben das es einem maximal nützt? Voraussetzung ist natürlich die Zeit und die ist bei einem Hausbau immer knapp.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Zor (29 Januar 2015)

Wenn sich jemand bereit erklärt, gemeinsam mit mir das Programm zu schreiben, wäre das sicherlich auch eine feine Sache. 
Fakt ist leider, dass ich kein SPS-Profi bin und auch für einfache Programme viel zu lange brauche. :neutral:

Im Februar und März hab' ich noch ein bisschen Zeitreserven, ab April werde ich dann nur noch mit dem Hausbau beschäftigt sein und für die Programmiergeschichte keine Zeit haben.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen den kompletten Verteilerschrank (ich will das Haus ja sternförmig verdrahten) schon vorab zu bauen, inkl. SPS-Hardware. Wenn dann die Hausbauarbeiten soweit fortgeschritten sind, dass es um die Elektrik geht, müsste ich die fertige Verteilung inkl. Steuerung nur noch einbauen und anschließen.

Das wäre natürlich der Idealfall.. 

VG


Sebastian


----------



## Morymmus (29 Januar 2015)

Hi,

ich habe 2013 gebaut und ebenfalls die Elektrik selber gemacht - aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, das man sich das gut überlegen sollte. Nicht aus fachlichen Gründen, sondern rein aus Zeit-Planungsgründen. Ich habe mit einem Bauträger gebaut, der alle anderen Gewerke koordiniert hat (und das hat er gut gemacht, da will ich gar nicht meckern) - ihr könnt vorstellen, wie unglaublich entspannend es ist, neben einem Vollzeitjob (40h+) am Donnerstag gesagt zu bekommen, das die Maurer jetzt soweit sind und am Montag kommen die Verputzer..... :evil:

Das war ein wirklich entspanntes Wochenende...

Im Nachhinein bin ich natürlich froh, das alles selber gemacht zu haben, aber während der Bau-Phase ist das schon nicht unerheblicher Zusatz-Stress.

Auch würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nicht darauf einlassen, von Irgendjemandem ein fertiges Programm eingespielt zu bekommen.
Gerade weil Du auch in dieser Richtung tätig bist, ärgerst Du Dich nachher schwarz, wenn Du z.B. zum Ändern der Schaltzeiten für die Rollläden jemanden kommen lassen musst.

Und die Änderungen werden kommen, vertrau mir ;-)

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## PaladurSPS (30 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich muss dem Christian recht geben. Wen Mann schon eine Automatisierung ins Haus integrieren will, dann ist es vom großen Vorteil, dass man sich selber damit beschäftigt. Wir sind gerade ins Haus eingezogen welches ich mit der Wago steuere. Die Vorbereitung der Steuerung hatte ich fast ein ganzes Jahr vorher angefangen. Dann geht auch viel weniger vergessen.  Hätte ich aber eine Hilfe für die Programmierung gehabt, wäre es sicherlich einfacher gewesen. Dafür versteht Mann mit Sicherheit was in der Steuerung vorgeht. Ich würde dir raten, bei der Planung und Programmierung sich selbst einzubinden. Voraussetzung das du einen findest, der sich die Zeit dafür nimmt. Es lohnt sich und macht auch wirklich Spaß.

Gruß Eddi


----------



## Cami (31 Januar 2015)

Hallo
 es ist ja immer besser wenn man was selbst Programmiert aber grade in der Bauphase ist es nicht einfach Zeit hierfür zu finden. Ich bin der Meinung wenn  jemand ein gutes Programm mit Visus für Rollos, Licht und Lüftung erstellt, muss daran nichts mehr verändert werden. Die entsprechenden Variablen müssen natürlich über die Visus änderbar sein.

Ich habe mir von jemand ein Programm für Rollos Licht und Heizung erstellen lassen. Was auch ehrlich gesagt besser war da ich in der Bauphase keine Zeit hierfür hatte. 
  Als der Bau abgeschlossen war habe ich mich mit der Programmierung beschäftigt und den Code auch nach kurzer Zeit verstanden. Jetzt habe ich selbständig eine Alarmanlage erweitert.

  An der Ursprünglichen Programmierung der Rollos und Licht-Steuerung musste ich bis heute nichts ändern. War Perfekt


----------



## Boxy (31 Januar 2015)

Wichtig ist doch erst einmal, das man sich auch Gedanken über die Vorgaben macht.
Quasi das Pflichtenheft für die Funktionen die man haben möchte.
Dann noch schön beschrieben was man wie geschaltet haben möchte usw. 

Wenn dann alles steht, kann er sich doch immer noch in die Programmierung / Änderung einarbeiten!
Das wäre doch das ähnliche, wenn man EIB einsetzt. Natürlich ist EIB weiter verbreitet in der Hausautomation, aber trotzdem kann nicht jeder Inst. dies auch programmieren.
Auch hier wäre es so, das man sich trotzdem Gedanken über Funktionen machen muss.


----------



## Beckhaus (31 Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten und kann sagen, dass ich damit gar nicht so unzufrieden bin.
Bei meinem Hausbau habe ich ziemlich viel in Eigenleistung gemacht was nicht nur die Elektrik betrifft so fehlte mir die Zeit für viel Vorbereitung.
Für die Steuerung der Lampen verwende ich Stromstossschalter die von meiner SPS -angesteuert werden.(Sehr zu empfehen)
Als ich Eingezogen bin lief die Sps noch gar nicht und ich musste am Schaltschrank die Stromstosschalter betätigen.
Am zweiten Tag hat mir ein Bekannter einen Lichtschalter für ein Zimmer programmiert und dass habe ich dann "kopiert" und weiter programmiert da ich auch kein Profi bin.
Nach anderthalb Jahren funktioniert die Sache weitestgehend, ich bin aber immer noch Sachen am verbessern. 

Meine Empfehlung :
Die Programmierung kann auch ein nicht Profi erlernen.
Will man die Programmierung ganz an jemand anderen abgeben, denke ich bietet Beckhoff nicht das beste System, denn die Möglickeiten sind zwar Grenzenlos aber der Aufwand dafür auch.
So wie ich gelesen habe sollen keine Steckdosen angesteuert werden, dass finde ich ein absolutes Muss bei einer Haussteuerung.
Ausserdem macht es einen riesigen Unterschied ob man ein Visualisierung vorsieht oder nicht, deshalb das besser vorher planen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (31 Januar 2015)

Hausautomation ist natürlich schön.

Vergesse aber nicht die "MFKADZR" Faktor..  (Mein Frau Kommt Auch Damit Zu Recht) 

Bram


----------



## Morymmus (31 Januar 2015)

Ja, ja, der berühmte "WAF" [emoji2] 

Ich hab damals für mein Haus mal schnell KNX gelernt, weil meine Frau da Schalter gefunden hatte, auf die wir uns einigen konnten [emoji4] 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Beckhaus (31 Januar 2015)

Die Frauen sorgen nur dafür dass das Projekt nicht vor der Fertigstellung einschläft.
Und auf einmal finden Sie es ganz toll wenn man am Computer arbeitet.


----------



## wolfi-sps (31 Januar 2015)

Hallo Zor,

hast Du schon mal an Enocean gedacht ? Wir habe vor drei Jahren gebaut. Ich habe alles mit WAGO gemacht, u.a. die Beleuchtung und Jalousien mit Enocean.
Leistungsteil alles von den Verteilungen aus. Im EG mit Panel von WAGO. Ich habe mich für Enocean entschieden - ist eine schöne Sache, sich keine Gedanken im vorfeld zu machen wo welcher Schalter hinkommt. Ist zwar ein wenig teurer aber lohnt sich. Hat Beckhoff eine Enocean - Klemme ?

@Beckhaus: Ja Ja - für Heine, Otto usw. ist man gut genug - aber wenn´s sinnvoll wir, hat man was dagegen. 
Aber einen Trost habe ich - andern geht´s genau so 

Gruss

Wolfi


----------



## Licht9885 (1 Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen 

um überhaupt einmal ein Überblick zu bekommen wie groß der aufwand ist Poste doch mal was du alles haben möchtest, wieviele Jalousien, wieviele Räume, Zeitschaltprogramme Ja/Nein, Dämmerungsschalter ?, Usw. 


Bei mir ist das Ganze auch Über eine Beckhoff gelöst. 


Im Keller sitz neben der HV ein Rittalschrank der beheimatet ein CX incl. Notsteuerebene für Heizung von da an geht es über Ethernet Kabel ins EG und OG wo ich Buskoppler habe die vor Ort die Signale einsammeln. ich liste einfach mal auf was bei mir von Wo kommt und welche Funktionen ich habe.


Keller: Erfassung Stromverbrauch und Wasserverbrauch, Heizungssteuerung, Silosteuerung für Pellet Heizung, Leckagemelder, Überwachung Stromverteilung EG, OG


EG: Lichtsteuerung, Jalousiesteuerung, Raumtemperaturerfassung, (Zeitschaltprogramme für Jalousien frei parmetrierbar)  

OG: Lichtsteuerung, Jalousiesteuerung, Raumtemperaturerfassung, (Zeitschaltprogramme für Jalousien frei parmetrierbar)  

Allerdings habe ich leider damals gepennt und nur ein Panel für die Visu im EG vorgesehen. daher läuft im OG ein etwas älterer Rechner der via Cerhost auf die Steuerung zugreift.

Meine Visu ist Geschoss weise  aufgebaut und liefert die Aktualldaten aus den Räumen zusätzlich kann ich die Beleuchtung noch ein und Ausschalten von der Visu, für Jalousien und Beleuchtung habe ich jeweils Zeit Programme erstellt die je nach Wochentag das Licht und die Jalousien steuern können. 


In Planung ist zurzeit die Heizkörper in den Räumen auch über die SPS zu Steuern und somit noch über Raumregler mehr Komfort zu haben.


Über eine Notsteuerung habe ich mir Damals kaum Gedanken gemacht (Fehler meinerseits). Mittlerweile kann alles auch bei Ausfall der SPS normal geschaltet werden hierfür habe ich ein Knebelschalter der die E/A`s von der SPS auf Relais umlegt.


Ansonsten kann ich mich den Vorrednern nur Anschließen und sagen das du beim Programm ein besonders Großes Interesse haben musst da nicht immer einer Greifbar ist bei Fehlern oder Erweiterungen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (1 Februar 2015)

Prinzipiell würde ich (unabhängig von dem obigen) folgende Fragestellungen klären:

-  Wer macht die "Ausschreibung" also Pflichten-und Lastenheft ? Oder   gehts Du davo aus daß Du ein solches gemeinsam mit dem Entwickler   erstellen kannst ?
- Wer macht Bestandsaufnahme der bestehenden  Hardware und quantifiziert  den Bedarf an Betriebsmitteln im Feld und  deren Zuordnung zu den  Räumen / Anlagenbereichen ?
- Wer mach die  generelle Planung, schreibt die Betriebsmittellisten,  Stücklisten,  Verdrahtungslisten, Beschriftungslisten, Kabellisten macht  ein  vollständiges EPLAN Projekt und erstellt die elektrische  Dokumentation,  und zwar bevor die eigentliche Steuerungsprogrammierung  beginnt ?
- Wer macht die Inbetriebnahme ? 

Weil "Programmierer für Haus-Automation" ist erst mal so ne Sache. Wenn   Du die obigen Fragen für Dich klar beantworten kannst bzw. bereits  beantwortet hast, und  auch klar ist, zu wessen Lasten diese  Planungsarbeit geht, ob Du das zum Beispiel selber machst, oder  auch  die gleiche Firma damit beauftragen möchtest, welche Dir auch die   Steuerungsprogrammierung machen soll. Dann kann Dir jeder vernünftige   Gebäude-Automation oder auch ein Anlagen-Automation Spezialist ein   entsprechendes Steuerungsprogramm schreiben, zum Beispiel auch wir. Aber   das Obige muss man in jedem Fall vorab klären, sonst heißt es   hinterher, man hat sich die Summe X für den Steuerungsbereich   vorgestellt, aber eigentlich sollte der Rest auch noch mit bei sein,   doch darüber hat man bei der Auftragsvergabe nicht geredet :wink:

Generell  kann ich sagen, daß bei Maschinen die Elektroplanung ohne Software  meistens etwa 60% des Gesamtbutget an Entwicklungskosten für den Elektrobereich ausmacht. Für  die Steuerung hat man dann meistens schon irgendwelche zum Teil fertige  Programme in der Schublade liegen, und die werden dann angepasst und der  fehlende Teil neu entwickelt. Aber eine Risikoanalyse nach ISO 13849  und eine vollständige Dokumentation (=> Zielverdrahtung im EPLAN nach  der neuen Norm, korrekte BMKn, Verdrahtungslisten) schlägt so mit  einigen 10 Tausend Euros ganz schön heftig zu Buche. 

Denn ein  Maschinenbauer will seine Schaltschränke meistens extern fertigen  lassen, und dafür braucht er eben ein funktionierendes EPLAN Projekt,  und keine zusammengekritzelte Skizze wo man nur groben Stromverlauf  sieht. Bei Häusern mag es natürlich anders sein (ene Risikoanalyse würde  hier zum Beispiel wahrscheinlich entfallen) aber auch da sehe ich  starken Bedarf an einer vernünftigen Dokumentation, gerade wenn die  Steuerung von einem Externen gemacht werden sollte.


----------



## Morymmus (1 Februar 2015)

Guter Punkt, Draco

gerade in der Bauphase kommt jeder zweite mit "... ach übrigens, das kostet x,-€ mehr."
(Ich war irgendwann an dem Punkt: Wenn es nicht 4-stellig ist, ist es keine Rechnung) 

Da macht eine klare Absprache von Kosten und Leistungen auf jeden Fall Sinn!

Schönes Rest-WE 

Christian


----------

